# Beethoven violin sonatas complete sets: Recommendations?



## Sharkman

For about four decades, I have had the Perlman/Ashkenazy set, first on records and later on CD. I like it a great deal, but I am interested in hearing other interpretations, especially as almost every one I might want to hear is available on Spotify.
I like the Stern/Istoman and Anne Sophie Mutter recordings too, but the stereo version by Heifetz not so much.
This is music I love and know well. I am neither a musician nor an audiophile, although I am not fond of pre-sterio recording technology. Nuances such as microphone placement and music hall characteristics would be lost on my aging ears.
Are there any recordings of the ten violin sonatas that you enjoy, think are special, and would recommend I give a listen to? I don’t believe I’ve bought a classical CD since about 1995 when I concluded my CD collection had grown past the limits of both reasonable usefulness and storage space. As a consequence, I don’t really have any knowledge of the great new performers who have certainly emerged since then.
Thanks for any thoughts you can share.


----------



## Mandryka

This is the recording which made them work for me -- all of them.


----------



## Rogerx

Sharkman said:


> For about four decades, I have had the Perlman/Ashkenazy set, first on records and later on CD. I like it a great deal, but I am interested in hearing other interpretations, especially as almost every one I might want to hear is available on Spotify.
> I like the Stern/Istoman and Anne Sophie Mutter recordings too, but the stereo version by Heifetz not so much.
> This is music I love and know well. I am neither a musician nor an audiophile, although I am not fond of pre-sterio recording technology. Nuances such as microphone placement and music hall characteristics would be lost on my aging ears.
> Are there any recordings of the ten violin sonatas that you enjoy, think are special, and would recommend I give a listen to? I don't believe I've bought a classical CD since about 1995 when I concluded my CD collection had grown past the limits of both reasonable usefulness and storage space. As a consequence, I don't really have any knowledge of the great new performers who have certainly emerged since then.
> Thanks for any thoughts you can share.


Don't know if they are Spotify but try these fine musicians ; Alina Ibragimova (violin) & Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## KenOC

You may like the Midori Seiler/Jos van Immerseel violin sonata cycle on period instruments. These sound quite a bit different from other versions and are quite enjoyable on their own account. Some of these at least are on YouTube. Here's the "Spring":


----------



## Larkenfield

Renaud Capuçon (violin) and Frank Braley (piano) have a collection that I feel beautifully captures the spirit of these marvelous sonatas... played with charm and a special flair... in excellent sound (that can be sampled)... rhythmically vibrant without being harsh... beautiful interplay and balance between the violin and piano... a full measure of subtleties and nuances... exuberant and joyous at times but with taste... uplifting to the spirit... _a fresh-sounding contemporary collection..._ that I consider inspired and splendid: https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Complete-Sonatas-Violin-Piano/dp/B003XSXLP2/ref=sr_1_4?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1551077920&sr=1-4&keywords=beethoven+violin+sonatas+complete


----------



## Heliogabo

Christian Ferras set (Emi), glorious renditions.


----------



## wkasimer

Great works that have received a lot of terrific recordings. But lately, I've come to prefer recordings made by pianists and especially violinists whose careers are largely devoted to chamber music. So this is probably the recordings I turn to most often:









Dawes was the first violinist for the Orford Quartet.

The other recordings that I play most often are Argerich/Kremer and Dumay/Pires.


----------



## realdealblues

For complete sets of Beethoven's Violin Sonatas, off the top of my head I have:

Grumiaux/Haskil
Oistrakh/Oborin
Schneiderhan/Kempff
Pearlman/Askenazy
Zukerman/Barenboim
Kremer/Argerich
Dumay/Pires
Faust/Melnikov

I just purchased but have not yet listened to Capucon/Braley, but I am expecting them to be just as good as any of the others (Also on sale right now at ArkivMusic for like $8)

I think they all have their good points. My favorite is probably Grumiaux/Haskil followed by Oistrakh/Oborin. My least favorite is probably Kremer just because I've just never cared for his tone and after a while it grates on me a little but his playing is fine, and it's certainly not unlistenable and Argerich is of course wonderful.

Just all depends on what you want I guess and how you want your Beethoven. I think they are all valid views and all unique so I enjoy having the different selections to choose from.


----------



## DavidA

I have Kremer / Argerich
Ferras 
Capuçon and Braley
Heifetz and Smith or Bay

They have all got their points. The problem with the Heifetz ia that he is too closely balanced and so the piano becomes an accompaniment rather than an equal partner. His recording with Mosiewitch is better


----------



## wkasimer

DavidA said:


> The problem with the Heifetz ia that he is too closely balanced and so the piano becomes an accompaniment rather than an equal partner.


That's a problem with virtually every Heifetz chamber music recording that he made for RCA.


----------



## wkasimer

realdealblues said:


> My least favorite is probably Kremer just because I've just never cared for his tone and after a while it grates on me a little but his playing is fine, and it's certainly not unlistenable and Argerich is of course wonderful.


Argerich is the reason why I like this set. After all, these are mostly fairly early Beethoven, and the pianist actually has as much or more to do than the violinist. A subservient pianist simply won't do here.


----------



## DavidA

wkasimer said:


> That's a problem with virtually every Heifetz chamber music recording that he made for RCA.


Certainly not every one. I have the Heifetz - Piatogorsky concerts and they are not nearly as badly effected.


----------



## Ras

*Renaud Capucon with Frank Brailey on Virgin is my favorite:*
(Brailey also accompanies Renaud's brother the cellist Gautier Capucon in the Cello Sonatas)


----------



## Guest

I really enjoy the Kempff/Schneiderhahn recording, but then I am a huge Kempff fan.


----------



## Sharkman

After seeing several people on this forum rave about Kempff’s set of Beethoven piano sonatas, I listened to them. It was a revelation.


----------

